# Does hunting "braven-up" horses?



## mischamoo (13 August 2014)

I have a recently acquired ID - he's quite green and immature (he's 6) - was told he was hunted before he came over here (i don't know how true that is) - he's an absolute gent but quite spooky and although he doesnt do it with show jumps, most solid x-c fences at the mo he likes to take a look at before he has a jump over it even if they're fairly small (2ft). Once he's had a sniff he'll happily poodle over it the second time approach. 
He's improved with this a lot since I've had him and he's gaining in confidence and doing this less often and I would love to take him hunting - is he likely to brave-up and increase in confidence if he goes? From what I've seen of him so far, he'll happily go over x-c fences with a lead that he would probably otherwise stop and have a look at if he was on his own - so I definitely think its just a green/confidence issue with him. 
Would taking him out hunting help him at all? He's been on hound rides and is impeccably behaved with the hounds and with other horses, he just seems to lack a bit of confidence with the jumping and I really hope to do some hunter trials with him but at the moment we'd be eliminated after the first few fences I'm sure so he can have sniff and look! 
Has anyone had anything similar with their own horses, did hunting give your horse a bit of confidence and help with spookiness?


----------



## shoeey (13 August 2014)

It's hard to tell. I would have thought he would be braver out hunting but if so say you've taken him on hunt rides with hounds and lots of other people and he was still a bit shy I don't think it's going to be a magic solution. He will just need to take his time, to grow in confidence. My boy is lazy at home. Out hunting he's less lazy but nappy and likes to cart me around! They all react to it in different ways!


----------



## PorkChop (13 August 2014)

In a lot of cases, yes!

He sounds like he would really benefit from going hunting, I always think it is a very natural sport for a horse.  Make sure you go out regularly, be positive and have fun, he sounds lovely


----------



## lurcherlu (13 August 2014)

It certainly makes them more forward  mines brave out hunting re mud puddles etc , get home and mud and puddles are the demon again haha


----------



## mischamoo (13 August 2014)

lurcherlu said:



			It certainly makes them more forward  mines brave out hunting re mud puddles etc , get home and mud and puddles are the demon again haha
		
Click to expand...

Yes that's kind of what mine is like at the moment! the hound rides he seemed quite happy to march through puddles and jump a log without a second glance if he's following a crowd but back home on his own he doesn't like to get his toes wet through the puddles! It does feel like a confidence issue and I hope perseverance and regular outings will help. I forget sometimes he's still quite young and the ID seem to be late developers, well in his case most definitely, is this fairly normal for this breed?!! He's very babyish and into everything, I fear he may still be growing too and that I will need to purchase new rugs in a years time!!


----------



## PolarSkye (13 August 2014)

Not necessarily.  My boy hunted twice a week for a good two years before I bought him and he isn't at ALL brave going XC - nor does he like hacking alone.  My theory (and it is just a theory) is that while he is bold as a lion out hunting, he is with other horses . . . out on a XC horse he is pretty much by himself (ditto hacking alone, obviously).

P


----------



## mischamoo (13 August 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			Not necessarily.  My boy hunted twice a week for a good two years before I bought him and he isn't at ALL brave going XC - nor does he like hacking alone.  My theory (and it is just a theory) is that while he is bold as a lion out hunting, he is with other horses . . . out on a XC horse he is pretty much by himself (ditto hacking alone, obviously).

P
		
Click to expand...

Yes this is how he was when I first got him, didn't hack alone and looked at every fence when I took him x-c.

Now he does hack alone, I wouldn't say confidently but the napping and calling has stopped and I can actually get him to walk of the yard whereas before we simply couldn't leave the security of the yard, and xc he may stop to look at maybe 4 out of 10 fences rather than 10 out of 10 which he probably did when I first got him. 

But you are right Polarskye, about being much bolder when in the company of other horses. 

I think this will be a case of simply "go and try it" and give him time and see how he gets on.......brave pants and air jacket on!!!


----------



## PolarSkye (13 August 2014)

mischamoo said:



			Yes this is how he was when I first got him, didn't hack alone and looked at every fence when I took him x-c.

Now he does hack alone, I wouldn't say confidently but the napping and calling has stopped and I can actually get him to walk of the yard whereas before we simply couldn't leave the security of the yard, and xc he may stop to look at maybe 4 out of 10 fences rather than 10 out of 10 which he probably did when I first got him. 

But you are right Polarskye, about being much bolder when in the company of other horses. 

I think this will be a case of simply "go and try it" and give him time and see how he gets on.......brave pants and air jacket on!!!
		
Click to expand...

Just to add . . . Pops (aka Kali) is also a very nosy horse so spends rather too much time gawping, which isn't great when going XC . . . it's just who he is and it's something we need to work with rather than try and change.  Your boy is probably quite different and may well knuckle down and get braver - best of luck with him .

P


----------



## spacefaer (13 August 2014)

I think he sounds lovely and should take to hunting brilliantly - you can get yourself in trouble hunting an over bold horse 

However,  if I were you, I would be riding him more positively to fences at home and not letting him stop. It's nice that he's careful but allowing him to think that stopping is acceptable is not a good thing. If you are only jumping tiny stuff, then he should go regardless - even if it's only out of trot or even walk 

Some of the nastiest falls I've seen are from horses that stop - he has to learn that it's good to be careful and even spooky,  but he should go forward off your leg, and if in doubt, he can jump higher. 

If you aren't confident enough to get him going, then I suggest putting someone on who is, just to get him going. 

This applies to all xc, not just hunting btw


----------



## spacefaer (13 August 2014)

Just to add - he may well have hunted in Ireland but he may have come from bank and drain country, so will not have seen many fly fences before. 

Draughts are notoriously slow maturers - we bought one as a well produced 5 yr old at 16.2 - he didn't finish growing til he was 8 and 17.2!


----------



## mischamoo (13 August 2014)

Thank spacefaer, brilliant advice and identical to my instructors advice to me!! Completely agree re the bank and drain hunting as any ditches, banks, steps etc he goes without batting an eyelid, it's the actuall fences he lacks a bit of confidence over. 

Yes we're keeping to small stuff at the moment but still throwing in the bigger jump (2ft6/9) every now and again to see how he handles it and after an hours lesson xc he'll more willingly jump these once he's had the confidence going round the smaller stuff. He's a fantastic jumper for his bulky size!

I have started doing these jump lessons in roller ball spurs as sometimes he's so focused on looking at everything around him and ignores my leg that by the time we get to a fence he suddenly realises it's in front on him and using the spurs has just sharpened him up a bit towards a jump and encourages him to remember to listen to me.


----------



## mischamoo (13 August 2014)

I hope he doesn't reach 17.2hh!! I struggle to get on him from the ground now as it is and him standing at 16.1/2hh.....!!! I may have to invest in some gymnastic lessons!


----------



## Bernster (14 August 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			Not necessarily.  My boy hunted twice a week for a good two years before I bought him and he isn't at ALL brave going XC - nor does he like hacking alone.  My theory (and it is just a theory) is that while he is bold as a lion out hunting, he is with other horses . . . out on a XC horse he is pretty much by himself (ditto hacking alone, obviously).

P
		
Click to expand...

Ahh yes def been there!  I've often heard it's great for getting them bolder xc but I'm not sure it always makes them bolder alone.  Mine is great in company but I do need to do more work on our own as she's not as confident.

But it's a fun place to start even if it doesn't do the trick!  If you're after getting him bolder on his own, then I think you'll get more from xc clinics in smaller groups, working him gradually further away, and a few outings on your own with an instructor.  I keep meaning to do this but it;s more fun with others - doh.


----------



## Henry02 (14 August 2014)

I would think it depends on the horse.

My current horse is meant to be a good hunter, but is also a little spooky. However I shouldnt fancy taking him hunting whatsoever! Not very keen on hacking alone, and likes to be in with the pack. I dont think he will be very mannerly, nor a nice ride out hunting!


----------



## mischamoo (14 August 2014)

Bernster said:



			But it's a fun place to start even if it doesn't do the trick!  If you're after getting him bolder on his own, then I think you'll get more from xc clinics in smaller groups, working him gradually further away, and a few outings on your own with an instructor.  I keep meaning to do this but it;s more fun with others - doh.
		
Click to expand...

It is a fun place to start in any instance, I agree! Thank you for the advice - have started to take him to a few small xc clinics so will continue with this work too.


----------



## Bernster (14 August 2014)

Henry02 said:



			I would think it depends on the horse.

My current horse is meant to be a good hunter, but is also a little spooky. However I shouldnt fancy taking him hunting whatsoever! Not very keen on hacking alone, and likes to be in with the pack. I dont think he will be very mannerly, nor a nice ride out hunting!
		
Click to expand...

Although I'd def say that mine is less spooky and bolder out hunting, they get a lot of comfort from being in a herd I think.  Yours might actually really thrive in the hunt field but I don't think that would necessarily set them up to then be bold and less spooky on their own.


----------



## AAR (15 August 2014)

It does braven them up to some extent. but most horses will jump when following others.

My 5yr old I took hunting for the first time last season and of course would pop him behind a trustworthy horse to jump anything a bit tricky. I then started to challenge him to jump on his own and then giving others leads.

Proud to say he is nearly always called upon to give horses leads over things, especially big ditches which are his speciality! (I don't do big hedges though lol!!)


----------



## Clodagh (15 August 2014)

I think it makes them more forward but mainly gives them an awareness of what they are doing with their bodies, so they get better at balancing them selves and working out poor going and trappy fences or ditches. They learn to think for themselves.


----------

